# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تخاريف من الزريبة

## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههههه
وتاني 
ههههههههه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صلاح سر الختم
					

لعنة الفراغنة حلت علي المريخ ولعنة الفراعنة مصطلح قديم جدده المريخ بالطاقم الفرعوني والحارس الفرعوني ابو الاقوان الحضري... الحضري قنبلة موقوتة تحمل معها خرابا حيث حلت
فافلس سيون وخرج الاسماعيلي من دور الثمانية وقنع الزمالك من غنيمة الحضري بالاياب وقروش المريخ التي اتته منقادة اليه كما قال المتنبي عن سيف الدولة، قروش المريخ في الحضري ينطبق عليها المثل السوداني المكتولة ما بتسمع الصيحة.. وقد صاح شطة بالمريخ غيرة علي بني وطنه محذرا من لعنة الحضري فهزوا الرؤوس وزادوا عرضهم للزمالك وجابو الديب اقصد الحضري من ديله... وذيل الحضري  جراب حاوي ملئ بالمصائب... المصيبة الاولي هدف من السنتر في شبكة المريخ اتحكر... والمصيبة التانية ايقاف مستمر حتي العشرين من ابريل وادارة المريخ آخر من يعلم ...وشكوي من هلال الساحل جاءت تتمخطر وعلي عقوبة الفيفا تتوكأ وبها تتوعد...ومباراة الجمعة المريخ بين امرين احلاهما امر وابشع
فاما ان يلعب الحضري بلعنته مع احتمال كرة من السنتر تتهادي في قلب الشبكة الاكبر في افريقيا وتتحكر ونري الطوب يخرج ويتبعثر من شعب دوما في داره يتبشتن والخبر الاكيد ان شكوي سيد البلد سوف تلحق بشكوي البحارةوتجعل السمكرة اصعب حتي لو فاز سيد البلد
اما اذا اختار المريخ ان ينحاز لصوت العقل ويخضع ففي الشبكة سيكون محمد كمال وينزوي صاحب اللعنةويؤكد المريخ الشكوي من حيث لايرغب...
اهم فصل في القصة هو الفصل قبل الاخير:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صلاح سر الختم
					

المأزق الحقيقي للمريخ هو ان الايقاف يشمل اللعب الافريقي فلا يستطيع المريخ اشراك الحضري افريقيا حتي نهاية ايقافه في منتصف ابريل تقريبا يوم 20 ابريل
واذا وقف الاتحاد الي جانب المريخ داخليا لن يستطيع الوقوف معه افريقيا وحينها سينكشف الاتحاد اذا لم يشرك المريخ الحضري افريقيا او اذا اشركه اذا لم يشركه اكد صحة الشكوي وتحيز الاتحاد واذا اشركه سيكون تحت رحمة قرار الكاف الذي سيكون مخالفا لقرار الاتحاد السوداني اذا ناصر الاتحاد المريخ
كدة كدة المريخ ضايع
وكدة كدة الممتاز هلالي وبس
والمريخ بقعة احزان لاتنضب
واستحق لقب بيت البكا بلا منافس او معترض
واضحك مع الحضري
قال الحضري
ياعم سيبك هو انا كنت عاوز العب؟ دا انا شبعت لعب ف الاهلي
ومش مهم العب ولا لا المهم معاشي الدافي يبات في حضني
حد كان يسدق انو اخدم عمري كلو ف قيش الاهلي
وفي النهاية يكون معاشي ف المريخ؟
ياما انت كريم يارب
وينصر دينك يا قمال
وهايل يا ابو .... ريشة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههه
البوست مفتوح للتريقة 
في الجيران
اهم سؤال: الحضري حيلعب فين ومتين وعشان يعمل ايه؟ يجيب من جوة ولا يصد الشكاوي بدل الكورة؟
: ملحوظة :مصطلح لعنة الفراعنة بتوظيفه الجديد ملطوش من الارباب شخصيا





*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مبين
					

على غرار بوستات ابو الهل يحفظه الله
ما تسألونى كيف ؟؟؟؟
ما تقولوا لى الهلال مغلوب فى مبارة ودية لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع !!
وما تقولوا لى دفاعنا كعب ولا ما كعب !!!!!
وانا عندى رااااى واااضح فى ميشو قلتو زماااااااااااااااااان ....
رغما عن ذلك اقول لكم 
الف مبروووووووووووووووك فوز الهلال فى مبارة الكرامة يوم الجمعة امام بنى دلقون 
بث 



ياربي رجعوللكجور والكواديك تــــــــــــــــاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن يوسف
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن يوسف
					


لكن فى حاجه واقفه لى فى حلقى 













كيف ؟





كيف يعني ما بالكواديك
اعوذ بالله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لعيبة بيض 
دة لقب جديد كرت






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم امين
					

[justify]عبدالحليم بكل تفاول شديد جدا كتير خالص اقول ليك وين المعطيات البتبارك بيها نصر الهلال علي الدلاقيين 
تعرف مزبحة صبره وشاتيلا....دي حيطبقا المريخ فيكم يوم الجمعه 
والجواب يكفيك عنوانه .....امبارح ماشفت المبدعين المسجلين في كشف الهلال بيلعبوا كيف .........بتعرف البيض ....ديل لعيبه بيض ساي لا بطوروا لا بتقدموا لابستفيدوا من اخطائهم ...لا بيعرفوا يلعبوا كورة ....ولا بيعرفوا اي حاجه يغلبوا شنو
وينوا التيم الداير تغلب به يا ابو مبين
هي كورة القدم دي رجاله ولا رجاله ما هي معطيات واضحه وظاهره ذي الشمس 
الهلال السنه دي الله يستر عليه ديل مالعيبة كورة قدم والله لو كل واحد فيهم ادهوا عصايه ومشاء رعا ليه شويت غنم كان احسن
ياخي نحنا كل سنه نخلي القدامنا والورانا ونجري لينا ورا شويت لعيبة ماعندهم اي دخل بكورة القدم ونقول بيطوروا السنه دي نلقاهم اسوي من السنه القبلها
ياخي تعرف المرض ديل مرض
وناس قوون مرض
واستاد مرض
ولعيبة ستين مرض
عليك الله فكونا منهم وربنا يتوب علينا من مرض الكورة
نحنا ذاتنا ماعندنا شغلا جاريين لينا ورا شويت لعيبة ماعايزين يفرحونا ولا نص دقيقيه ولا عايزين يتعلموا الكورة
كرهونا الكورة وكرهونا الهلال وكرهونا السوداني البرتقالي ذاتو وكرهونا رونالدينهو ذاتو
الله يكون في عونكم ياهلالاب السنه دي وظاهره ماعايزا ليها مناكفه
وناس المريخ شن نفرهم  [/justify]




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kamil
					

دفعني هذا التساؤل من حبيبنا ود الغالي للاتصال على هوبا ومحاولة اقناعه بالدخول للمنتدى والتعبير والكتابه فيه واتحافنا بالحصريات كما عودنا على ذلك .........
الا ان اجابته كانت صادمة بالنسبة لي !!!!!!
وقد قال لي .....
لا اود ان اخسر احبائي واصدقائي من الاهلة وتحديدا من البريراب الجدد .... فما املكه من معلومات من خلال متابعاتي وعملي الاخير في الانتخابات ... والتي لو قمت بكتابتها وتمليكها للاعضاء لاصبحت كفيلة بتدمير علاقتي بهم او ببعضهم !!!!!!!!ولهذا فانا اتحاشى الدخول للمنتدى او الرد عليهم !!!!!!!!!!!
وانا جقيقة حاولت ان افهم او اعرف شيئا منه الا انه رفض رفضا تاما ان يخبرني بشيئ !!!!!!! وقد قلت له سانقل هذا الرد عبر المنتدى لمن يسالون عنك داخله فلم يمانع ...... والله اعلم بما يحتويه صدر هوبا الخطير !!!!!!!



معناها في قنابل متلتلة  عند الجلافيط
دايرة التفجير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سالم سلامه
					

مع احترامي للذين ذكرتهم الا انهم للاسف لا يملكون ثقافة الفوز المبكر فيضيعون في الفرص السهلة تلو الاخري وفي النهاية ناخد مسمار مثل اللذي حدث في مباراة الامس فمثلا فلماذا شارك المعز بالامس فقط فلماذا لم يتم تجهيزه منذ مباراة النيل 
من الاخر كده فالهلال منذ البيان الشهير ماشي في النازل واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم
وللاسف في الهلال مواسير كثر ولم نتخلص منهم فلن ننتصر
مباراة الجمعة الله اعلم نفوز



الزول دة بقول كلام زي الورد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مبين
					

اذا كان يحب الهلال ومنتدى الهلال ..فليفعل 
مااافى حاجة اسمها يخسر اصدقاء 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو مبين
					


يقول كلااام وبالدليل ... .والناس ترد عليهو 
التشكيك ساااااى لله فى لله ما حبابو 
ولا اقول ليك حاجة يا باشمهندس 
بوستيك دا  ضااااارب  وريحتو طاااااااااااقة 






ههههههه
كلنا في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تعالو شوفو لعيبة الدين
هههههه
والله الزريبة فيها المحن







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdulkhalig salih
					

... طبعا ( الدين ) بفتح الدال ...
 باقى لينا فى رقبتنا ماقادرين نحلو 






*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdulkhalig salih
					

وهنالك ديون جديدة اضيفت
سامى .... صدام 



وديل زيادة للدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن يوسف
					

شطب بس ؟؟
ما بكفى




ياربي في اعدام ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هلالابي مجنون
					

بالرغم من ان الرجل ظل يلاحق العقبات ليزللها امام اقدام زملائه بمجلس الادارة حتى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هلالابي مجنون
					

وهو مستقيل الا اننى فى عقابيل استقالة الارباب الاخيرة اشفقت على الهلال وزاد توجسي
لانى اصطدمت بفكرة اننا لم نعد العدة للحظة رحياة عن رئاسة النادى خصوصا وان سقف
الانفاق لايمكن لاحد تحمله خلاف الارباب ....... هذا بالاضافة الى ان اعتماد نادى بحجم الهلال
على شخص واحد يعتبر منقصة فى حق جماهيره ...... لذلك علينا بعد ان نحمد الله ونثنى 
عليه لانه قيض لنا رجل مثل الارباب يقضى حوائج نادينا ... علينا ان نعمل معا على اعداد 
دراسات وخطط لمشاريع استثمارية تخرج نادينا من جيوب الافراد على ان تعرض كلها عبر
المنتدى للنقاش لنختار افضلها لنعرضها على مجلس الادارة من اجل تنفيذها عبر شركة
هلال السودان للتجارة والاستثمار .........




اقول ليكم اعملو دلالة احسن
هههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*يارررررررررررررررررائع روعة النجوم في السماء تسلم يارياض الانهزاميه تبدؤ في محيا تعليقاتهم التي تشبه وشهم ده
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مواهيم فقط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*جيب من جوة
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*كلاك يزعل ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*والله إنت مريح إسم على مسمى
جزاك الله خير 
بس الهلالاب ديل لو خلو السحر والشعوزة عمرهم ما يغلبوا الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههه الجواب باين من عنوانه
ان شاء الله منتصرين يوم الجمعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاهاهاهاها
انعل ابو الجرسه ذاتو
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جنس جقلبة
*

----------


## fanan

*الجرسه بدت
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*م عوض حبشي, أب ظرف, آدم البزعى, محمد خيرى, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, Aladdin, مريخابي صميم, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, ashraf21, az3d, الملك, المجمر مكاوى, الحارث, الحوشابي, الحضري جا, الفاتح الياباني, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابو راما, ابولين, ابواخلاص, اسماعيل, اواب محمد, dawzna, Ehab M. Ali*, fanan, farandakas, خالد عيساوي, جاميكا, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حبيب النجمة, jafaros, lacke of love, majdi, midris3, minoalmre5, رياض عباس بخيت, nouriomer, سامي هردة, صديق, RED PLANET, reddish, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, على حسن حمد, عبداللطيف, عجبكو(ميسي), غربه, waleed salih, فائزمصطفى جعفر, فؤاد تينة, ziyada, هجو الأقرع, ود المايقوما, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الشامي, نعيم عجيمي, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, كورموج 

هههههههههههههههههه
لقيتكم شمارين بشكل؟؟؟


لمة عافية انشالله
                        	*

----------

